
Ask HN: Which analytics do you use on apps? - svirelka
Hey, I&#x27;m using google analytics, but often UTM are invalid. Give me advice please.
======
cheth
Mixpanel along with internal dashboard to monitor custom tracking URLs.

~~~
svirelka
thank you

------
rmlewisuk
I use GoSquared — the service is great and support is second to none.

~~~
svirelka
I never hear about GoSquared. Thank you for suggestion. I'll observe.

